# Does anyone know what this shrub is?



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I was driving home yesterday and saw that my neighbor's shrub was COVERED in my bees. The girls were like a cloud hovering over it. I want to get some of these, but I don't know what they are. Can anyone help me out? I posted photos on this site. Thanks!

http://happyhourtopbar.blogspot.com/2013/07/what-is-this-shrub.html


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

Is it a bush? The flowers look just like my Bee Balm plants (except my flowers are purple). The Bee Balm plant grows tall and gets thicker every year, I suppose after a few years it would begin to look like a bush. Just rambling, as my oldest Bee Balm plant is only in its second year.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, it's a bush. It is most definitely not bee balm. In fact, there is an enormous patch of bee balm right next to it, but the bees ignore it entirely.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Might be Hyperium calcinum:

https://www.google.com/search?clien...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=1YHdUbaIM-niiwK1noGoDg


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

odfrank said:


> Might be Hyperium calcinum:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?clien...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=1YHdUbaIM-niiwK1noGoDg


Thanks so much! I looked up Hypericum calycium, and read that it only gets about 1.5 feet tall. This bush is about 3' high. However, you've put me on the right track! This is definitely some kind of Hypericum. Thank you so much again!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

fruitveggirl said:


> Thanks so much! I looked up Hypericum calycium, and read that it only gets about 1.5 feet tall. This bush is about 3' high. However, you've put me on the right track! This is definitely some kind of Hypericum. Thank you so much again!



Oh sorry, Hypericum calcinum is the ground cover. There is also a shrub.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Try this:

https://www.google.com/search?q=hyp...carlston.com%2Fplants_of_the_week.htm;470;325


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

That's it! That's the one! Hypericum hidcote. Awesome! Thanks so much!


----------

